# Ever see NDS Flo-Wells on lowes or HD?



## remster (Jan 8, 2007)

I emailed NDS for a retailer and they told me Lowes and Homedepot, but I never saw them forsale there.

http://www.ndspro.com/drainage-systems/dry-wells/flo-well-dry-well/


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Check the Blowes web site for
stores in your area.
All Blowes stores are not 
created equal.
They have 3 or 4 "grades" of store.
Just because one doesn't stock
doesn't mean the one across town 
won't have it on the shelf.


----------



## shaper (Apr 24, 2006)

I saw them today when I was at Lowes. In the very last isle in plumbing across from the sump pump display


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Why yes I have - This one is in my back yard I connected to 6" DWP sec 40 ran 70' into the street drain.


----------

